# Stripping rough cedar.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a client I may be able to sell a full strip of the current paint on their clapboard cedar. They started doing some of the work themselves and only did an 8 foot section and called me. 

Anyhow I have never done a full strip on rough cedar, and was wondering if the paint shaver pro would work. From the video below it leaves a nice rough profile if you don't sand. 

I don't want to use peel away if I can avoid it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

why not paint over it? They looking to stain it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its failing really bad, I would say 65% would scrape off. Yes I would much rather stain it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I've done a few rough cedar strips chemically and it works very well. Check Dave Macs recent pressure washing thread for details.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The paint shaver will work. (to answer the op) It's a big investment, but if you can build the cost into the price why not? You'd have a great tool afterwards, that can be used on other jobs.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

never seen one of those before. it looks like a great item to own in your arsenal!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I've done a few rough cedar strips chemically and it works very well. Check Dave Macs recent pressure washing thread for details.


Only one I found was this one, you didn't post in it. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f9/best-set-up-washing-houses-details-11307/



bikerboy said:


> The paint shaver will work. (to answer the op) It's a big investment, but if you can build the cost into the price why not? You'd have a great tool afterwards, that can be used on other jobs.


I am not for sure about pricing on peel away yet, my SW rep is on vacation today. However using cheapest gallon prices I could find online and deducting 15% it would be cheaper to buy the 8 amp paint shaver pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/stripping-deck-13821/


----------

